# tools for a beginner



## krazykj03 (Dec 12, 2013)

what tools are need for someone getting into this hobby? i know your everyday common tools but what do you guys recommend or where to get them and if there is a set to get.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In addition to the usual screwdrivers, pliers, wrenches, level, hammers
drills and saws that you'd need to build any layout table you should
have on hand:

25 watt or so soldering iron, resin flux and solder
Multi meter, cheapo from Harbor freight is sufficient.
Razor Saw, nipper, or Dremel cutting wheel to cut flex track.
Hobby knife set
Pin Vise set.
Very small spring clamps.
Tweezer and inverse tweezer
Mini screwdriver set, flat and phillips blades.
Long nose pliers. 
Wire cutter and stripper.
A small work bench vise.

You would find most of that at Harbor Freight or similar
outlet.

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

12 volt test light from about any auto parts store.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a couple I've found helpful over the years...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Shay

I've seen your model work. I highly respect
your craftsmanship.

But how on earth did you do all that and still have a
Toolbox that looks like it just came out
of the Dishwasher?

Mine has all that stuff but looks like something Mike & Frank
the American Pickers dug out of a collapsed barn. 

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I also like a magnetic bowl, so you don't drop those screws! Also a small magnet on a telescoping rod for when you do drop that screw and it lands where you can't get it!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DonR said:


> But how on earth did you do all that and still have a
> Toolbox that looks like it just came out
> of the Dishwasher?


I married well...:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to steal a line from another member, 
Ha!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm with Bob on keeping your tools organized. I no longer work with them but I can tell my wife or son which drawer to look in my top chest or roll away for a particular tool.

Friend hired a guy who has many thousands invested in his tools yet he can't find what he needs because everything is just thrown into drawers with no rhyme or reason. Guy could have saved a lot of money and bought a metal trash can to use for a tool box.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That was me!


----------

